# Download my album 'Cassini' for FREE! (Instrumental, Progressive Metal, Djent)



## C2Aye (Sep 25, 2011)

So this summer, on a whim, I decided to record an album containing some of my older songs reworked and a whole bunch of new ones. What I ended up with was 'Cassini'. You can download it at bandcamp for free:

http://sithuayemusic.bandcamp.com 

Or if somehow (very unlikely!) the free downloads runs out for the month you can get it via dropbox:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Sithu Aye - Cassini (MP3).rar

I hope you enjoy the album as much I did making it for you guys!

Here's the tracklisting and the album art again! (I posted it already in an older preview thread!)

1: Pillars of Creation
2: Orion
3: Cassini
4: Messier Object
5: Double Helix
6: Dirac Sea
7: Multiverse Part I: Origin
8: Multiverse Part II: Divergence
9: Multiverse Part III: Alternate Realities








Also, if you can, please 'like' me on facebook! Sithu Aye | Facebook

I hope you guys enjoy what you hear and do let me know what you think!

Peace out

Sithu


----------



## Winspear (Sep 25, 2011)

Downloading!


----------



## TimSE (Sep 25, 2011)

Sweeeet. Downloading now

Like the art work! Nice to see something different


----------



## Winspear (Sep 25, 2011)

My god. 
That was absolutely incredible! I thought I knew exactly what to expect (nothing short of amazing), but I was _not_ ready for this!
Man, you have so much flavour! I love your style and unique sound, it's just awesome.

I presume you like Halcyon? Reminds me a fair amount of Pastures here and there,particularly your lead playing. I can safely say you've just become one of my two favourite guitarists ever, alongside Plini. 

The clarity, ambience and character of the production is just euphoric. Easily one of the best listenting experiences I've had 

_How_ do you get that lead tone? Plini shared his settings before but I tried it and sounded nothing alike - I presume it's just awesome technique 

I'm going to bed to try and comprehend what the hell I just listened to 

P.S. When is your next album coming out?


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 25, 2011)

TimSE said:


> Sweeeet. Downloading now
> 
> Like the art work! Nice to see something different



Cheers dude! I hope you enjoy it!



EtherealEntity said:


> My god.
> That was absolutely incredible! I thought I knew exactly what to expect (nothing short of amazing), but I was _not_ ready for this!
> Man, you have so much flavour! I love your style and unique sound, it's just awesome.
> 
> ...



I love Plini's work, although honestly I feel like he's a whole level or two above me! I do what I can, but I'm pretty sure he can do it better!

The lead tone is actually the same as my rhythm tone but with more gain and a post eq mid boost at about 300Hz I think (obviously a bit of reverb and delay too!). The mid boost is just to get it sounding fatter really (like I said before, Guitar Rig 4 and Legion + Recabinet Mesa Boogie impulses).

Anyway, I'm really appreciate that you liked it! I tried to make it as good as possible to listen in one sitting and I'm glad I've done that for you!

P.S. As for my next album, expect an EP soon and maybe another album next summer? I'll see how my uni works goes!


----------



## bhakan (Sep 25, 2011)

So i've only gotten to listen to a couple songs, but from what I've heard, AWESOME. Songwriting is phenominal, mix is amazing, assuming the whole thing is as good as what I've heard, this is gonna be one of my go to instrumental albums.


----------



## graciouspatty (Sep 25, 2011)

Great stuff but I can't help but notice that the first track is called Pillars of Creation which also a song by Keith Merrow and his stuff is also astronomy themed.


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 25, 2011)

bhakan said:


> So i've only gotten to listen to a couple songs, but from what I've heard, AWESOME. Songwriting is phenominal, mix is amazing, assuming the whole thing is as good as what I've heard, this is gonna be one of my go to instrumental albums.



Dude, I'm so glad you like it! I hope the whole thing was as good as you had hoped!



graciouspatty said:


> Great stuff but I can't help but notice that the first track is called Pillars of Creation which also a song by Keith Merrow and his stuff is also astronomy themed.



Cheers dude!

Regard the opening track, it could have for all intents and purposes had been called 'Intro' but I prefered the uplifiting feel the title that 'Pillars of Creation' had to reflect the overall feel of the intro track.

Also, I hadn't heard about Keith Merrow until you mentioned him and I looked him up. Shame really, he's an awesome player! But yeah, the astronomy/physics theme is really all due to the fact that I'm a physics student and therefore a massive physics nerd and astronomy genuinely fascinates me! The Pillars of Creation is one awesome looking nebula!


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Sep 25, 2011)

Only heard the first track, I will check the whole thing out later. Really impressive, I can't wait to get home and listen to it all.


----------



## prh (Sep 25, 2011)

duuuude been looking forward this to a while, up to the 2nd track and its fucking amazing! dont sell yourself short on how good this is, so far for me this is surely up there with Gru's album 

and that guitar tone (especially lead, holy shit) is fucking beautiful

some parts sound very influenced by other things (animals as ledaers/gru - in a good way) but fuck, im more guilty of this than you probably 

will probably be back to tell you how good this is when ive listened more


----------



## Blazerok (Sep 25, 2011)

Very cool album! It definitely has that AAL vibe! and all of the instruments-tones sound great and blend together so well!

Great Job! I would have paid for an album like this!


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Sep 25, 2011)

I get the feeling of TesseracT with the sound and feel of the tracks, I like it man!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 26, 2011)

My review of the album:

Riffs: Awesome
Solo playing: Awesome
You: Awesome


----------



## Shor (Sep 26, 2011)

Holy shit..
Liked on Facebook and downloaded...this is incredible stuff man!
I must admit though, while I appreciate the fact that you're making sure your music gets out there without caring about any money, I feel bad not paying for this... can't you set it up on bandcamp so you can let people like me pay if they want?


----------



## Kaos-G (Sep 26, 2011)

I love the album man! The three Multiverse track are really awesome!


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 26, 2011)

mikemueller2112 said:


> Only heard the first track, I will check the whole thing out later. Really impressive, I can't wait to get home and listen to it all.



Thanks for taking the time to check it out, I hope you enjoy it!



prh said:


> duuuude been looking forward this to a while, up to the 2nd track and its fucking amazing! dont sell yourself short on how good this is, so far for me this is surely up there with Gru's album
> 
> and that guitar tone (especially lead, holy shit) is fucking beautiful
> 
> ...



Thanks dude! I'm really glad that you like it and thanks for sharing it on facebook!



Blazerok said:


> Very cool album! It definitely has that AAL vibe! and all of the instruments-tones sound great and blend together so well!
> 
> Great Job! I would have paid for an album like this!





rythmic_pulses said:


> I get the feeling of TesseracT with the sound and feel of the tracks, I like it man!



I love how everybody is reading different influences out of the record. I think I've done a good job mashing all my influences together! Glad you guys like the album!



Kurkkuviipale said:


> My review of the album:
> 
> Riffs: Awesome
> Solo playing: Awesome
> You: Awesome







Shor said:


> Holy shit..
> Liked on Facebook and downloaded...this is incredible stuff man!
> I must admit though, while I appreciate the fact that you're making sure your music gets out there without caring about any money, I feel bad not paying for this... can't you set it up on bandcamp so you can let people like me pay if they want?



I said I'd release it for free and I'm going to stick to that for the time being. The free downloads for the month on bandcamp are running out thought so I may have to change it to a 'pay what you want' so that people can still download from bandcamp if they want to.

I'm very glad that you like the album anyhow!



Kaos-G said:


> I love the album man! The three Multiverse track are really awesome!



Cheers man, I'm happy that you like it!

True facts: all three parts of Multiverse were recorded in two days 

Any more feedback guys? You've all been awesome so far!


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Sep 26, 2011)

This is so fucking good. I'll share this with my proggy friends.


----------



## Koaldermapleshogany (Sep 26, 2011)

really well done, big respect! I´m downloading!


----------



## brynotherhino (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow dude!! Maybe this will help me pass my physics class haha!


----------



## gru (Sep 26, 2011)

Really outstanding stuff man. Lead tone is amazing.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Sep 26, 2011)

This album is amazing. I love how happy sounding it is, it's quite the change from the death metal I usually listen to..


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 26, 2011)

gru said:


> Really outstanding stuff man. Lead tone is amazing.



Approved by gru...


...


----------



## JamesM (Sep 26, 2011)

Amazing work. It pumps a bit at parts, but it really is great.


EDIT:
Seriously, I'm hugely impressed. Keep it up. Really makes me wish I had time to play and write still.


----------



## ToniS (Sep 26, 2011)

This sounds really awesome dude, great stuff!

Care to share some info on the production side a bit? Guitar tone, post-processing, mastering etc.? Everything is very punchy and clear!


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 26, 2011)

Lucas Crowe said:


> This is so fucking good. I'll share this with my proggy friends.



Thanks man! I appreciate you spreading the word!



Koaldermapleshogany said:


> really well done, big respect! I´m downloading!





brynotherhino said:


> Wow dude!! Maybe this will help me pass my physics class haha!



Cheers guys! And I hope that it helps me in physics as well...probably not, but it was worth a shot!



gru said:


> Really outstanding stuff man. Lead tone is amazing.



Thank you man! It means a lot since your album was fantastic with such great tones and playing! 



Infamous Impact said:


> This album is amazing. I love how happy sounding it is, it's quite the change from the death metal I usually listen to..



I like to be happy. I think everyone should be happy too, since I released this album for free  Dude, I'm glad you like it! 



Kurkkuviipale said:


> Approved by gru...
> 
> 
> ...



First bulb comments on one of my threads, and now gru! It feels awesome to be approved 



The Armada said:


> Amazing work. It pumps a bit at parts, but it really is great.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Seriously, I'm hugely impressed. Keep it up. Really makes me wish I had time to play and write still.



Cheers man, I think the overheads are the worst culprits in terms of pumping but it's my debut release and I tried to get it sounding as well as I could for it. Anyhow, glad you like it! Also, if it's any consolation, I've started uni so I have zero time to work on music now! 



ToniS said:


> This sounds really awesome dude, great stuff!
> 
> Care to share some info on the production side a bit? Guitar tone, post-processing, mastering etc.? Everything is very punchy and clear!



Thanks man! Guitars are played through Guitar Rig 4 as a tubescreamer, noise gate and a compressor. Then I use Poulin Legion as the main distorted amp sim before using Poulin Lecab with two Recabinet Mesa Boogie impulses. All the guitars are given a post eq boost at 100Hz as well. Leads are the same but with more gain, reverb and delay and post eq boost at about 350Hz. All cleans and bass are done with guitar rig 4. In terms of mastering, the main things I did were to boost 60hz for the kick, cut some low and high mid frequencies (can't remember which ones, sorry), multiband compression (again, can't remember the frequencies!) and I used Stillwell Bombardier Buss Compressor and Stillwell Event Horizon as the limiter.

Keep it coming folks, and if you can share it with friends, family, coworkers and your sworn enemies, please do! It's all much appreciated!


----------



## bhakan (Sep 26, 2011)

After listening to the whole thing, it just got better and better. The first track I heard was awesome, but each track has a unique feel, yet the album still sounds cohesive. Better than a lot of proffesionally released stuff, IMO.


----------



## WidekMusic (Sep 26, 2011)

Great job man, love the album! Very very Animals as Leaders/Chimp Spanner inspiration mixed with your own style


----------



## JamesM (Sep 26, 2011)

We are in the same boat man. I'm taking a full Aerospace course load so I hardly have the time to take a shit. I'm really grateful you got this finished before you started.


----------



## Daggorath (Sep 26, 2011)

Currently studying physics and loving this music. Thanks for making my day!


----------



## MobiusR (Sep 26, 2011)

my god this is amazing! Production and mix is just clear and heavy sounding!

BTW How do you get those electronic and orchestra sounds like in Cassini and Pillars?


----------



## JamesM (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds like Omnisphere patches to me. But then again, it has so many it could be any number of plugins.


----------



## rlott1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Huge fan dude, downloading now. I really dig your strat tones, like a breath of fresh air. Keep it up!


----------



## Larcher (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## prh (Sep 26, 2011)

man i hate you, ive written most of an EP, with barely any heavy/distorted moments... been listening to this and I WANT TO DELETE IT ALL AND PLAY WITH DISTORTIONS AGAIN!!!!!!!! 

you inspiring bastard 



edit: DUDE IT GETS BETTER AND BETTER with every listen!!!

this is hitting me in exactly the same way Cosmogenesis and scale the summit's albums do


----------



## JamesM (Sep 27, 2011)

This mix literally has me contemplating walking away from music. Lol.


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 27, 2011)

bhakan said:


> After listening to the whole thing, it just got better and better. The first track I heard was awesome, but each track has a unique feel, yet the album still sounds cohesive. Better than a lot of proffesionally released stuff, IMO.



That's exactly what I was going for! I wanted first and formost for it to flow as an album but then I wanted each track to have its own feel. I'm glad you think that and appreciated very much that you liked it!



WidekMusic said:


> Great job man, love the album! Very very Animals as Leaders/Chimp Spanner inspiration mixed with your own style



Chimp Spanner was definitely a big influence, as were AAL. But I'm glad you think I'm have my own style!  Thanks for taking the time to listen to ti!



The Armada said:


> We are in the same boat man. I'm taking a full Aerospace course load so I hardly have the time to take a shit. I'm really grateful you got this finished before you started.



18 hours a week I have classes for physics. Yay! But yeah, it was definitely my aim to have everything ready for release before classes started.



Daggorath said:


> Currently studying physics and loving this music. Thanks for making my day!



Hooray for physics! I have a mental amount of work this year sadly thanks to physics but I still like it enough to write physics-y song titles! Glad you like it!



MobiusR said:


> my god this is amazing! Production and mix is just clear and heavy sounding!
> 
> BTW How do you get those electronic and orchestra sounds like in Cassini and Pillars?



I had a bunch of programs lying about. One was called hyper canvas and the other circle I think. I used them in conjuction with Guitar Rig 4's awesome reverbs to get some of the sounds you hear in Cassini. Oh, and the glitch VST for Messier Object and Double Helix! I'm glad you like it man!



rlott1 said:


> Huge fan dude, downloading now. I really dig your strat tones, like a breath of fresh air. Keep it up!



I love me some strats, had to get mine on this album! I'm glady you like my stuff man, really appreciate it!



Larcher said:


>




YEEEEEEEESSSSS!

Dude, glad you like it!



prh said:


> man i hate you, ive written most of an EP, with barely any heavy/distorted moments... been listening to this and I WANT TO DELETE IT ALL AND PLAY WITH DISTORTIONS AGAIN!!!!!!!!
> 
> you inspiring bastard
> 
> ...



Dude, I'm glad you regard the record as highly as gru's! I love that album too!

And for my next EP, I'm going to make it all clean just to mess with ya!  



The Armada said:


> This mix literally has me contemplating walking away from music. Lol.



Don't do it! Keep making music! 

Opposite of intended effect there 



Keep the feedback coming guys, it's been brilliant so far! And like me on facebook if you feel like it! Sithu Aye | Facebook


----------



## Muerto (Sep 27, 2011)

You're going to places kid. Mark my words. (Well you're just one year younger than me but i'm sure that's a film reference or something  ) 

That simple arpeggio/chord progression that repeats for 2 or 3 times in the song divergence may sound cheesy and basic to some but it's pretty brilliant and stirred some dusty feelings so I honestly appreciate your work.

By the way, many djent bands may have inspired you but I think you're better than most of them. So don't let all these comments go to waste and continue writing music without losing the spirit you have now. That's my two cents.


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 27, 2011)

Muerto said:


> You're going to places kid. Mark my words. (Well you're just one year younger than me but i'm sure that's a film reference or something  )
> 
> That simple arpeggio/chord progression that repeats for 2 or 3 times in the song divergence may sound cheesy and basic to some but it's pretty brilliant and stirred some dusty feelings so I honestly appreciate your work.
> 
> By the way, many djent bands may have inspired you but I think you're better than most of them. So don't let all these comments go to waste and continue writing music without losing the spirit you have now. That's my two cents.



That arpeggio was just my love of Muse coming through again. Man, I love that band!

Thanks a lot for you kind words! I honestly just sat down and played what came to me and recorded it so any similarties are just that. But I do like how everybody seems to have a different idea about who my influences are, which means I've done my job right in mashing them all into my style I reckon!

Thanks again bro!


----------



## MobiusR (Sep 27, 2011)

can you give insight about how you got the cleans and what effects and such you used?


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 27, 2011)

MobiusR said:


> can you give insight about how you got the cleans and what effects and such you used?



Cleans are all Guitar Rig 4. It may suck for distorted tones but it has such sweet clean tones. I'll type out the amps/effects I used, although I'm not sure if you're familiar with GR4 or not!

I use the 'Twang Reverb' amp running a compressor in front. What I did for songs like Messier Object and Double Helix was the old school turn up the amp until it distorts deal, so I did that to get some slight crunch when I hit the strings hard.

I usually used GR4's 'Spring Reverb' as the 'verb and 'Quad Delay' as the delay, usually set to 1/4 beat of the tempo. I also used the 'Psychedelic Delay' on occasion to get reverse delays or delays an octave up. I hope that's helpful!

Keep the feedback coming guys, and tell all your friends


----------



## Kid Crimson (Sep 28, 2011)

Holy Moly LVL'd The Field .!.


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 28, 2011)

Kid Crimson said:


> Holy Moly LVL'd The Field .!.


Haha, cheers man!

Any more feedback would be awesome guys! And tell all your friends to download the album. It's free remember!


----------



## Winspear (Sep 28, 2011)

8 plays so far and it gets more enjoyable every time


----------



## jon66 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm McLovin' it! Major props man! DL'd yesterday and haven't taken it off loop in my playlist yet. With every listen I hear a little something extra.

I second others here in that I would have paid for this. Sounds really professionally tracked and mixed. Definitely an inspiration to myself and I'm sure many other members here on this board.


----------



## keshav (Sep 28, 2011)

Absolutely amazing. Thank goodness I finished off my album just a few days ago. If I'd heard this earlier I would have stopped and given up right there 

Hats off, dude. Great stuff.


----------



## Insightibanez (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for the inspiration, makes me want to break something but in a peaceful way.


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 29, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> 8 plays so far and it gets more enjoyable every time


 
Glad that you are still listening to it! 



jon66 said:


> I'm McLovin' it! Major props man! DL'd yesterday and haven't taken it off loop in my playlist yet. With every listen I hear a little something extra.
> 
> I second others here in that I would have paid for this. Sounds really professionally tracked and mixed. Definitely an inspiration to myself and I'm sure many other members here on this board.


 
Cheers dude! I'm glad you think it sounds professional, I tried my damndest to make the thing sound good. I'm glad you would have paid for it. My rationale is that I'm pretty much an unknown in this music scene so I'd have to do something so that people know who am I and what I do before I charge for anything. I may add a 'pay what you want' on Bandcamp for people who want to pay. And I'm glad it's inspired you, the home production thing is very much a possibility these days!



keshav said:


> Absolutely amazing. Thank goodness I finished off my album just a few days ago. If I'd heard this earlier I would have stopped and given up right there
> 
> Hats off, dude. Great stuff.


 
Thank goodness you did finish your album because I want to hear it! And reading that Dan Tompkins provided a lot of the vocals makes me very happy since he's one of my favourite metal vocalists in the world ever. It makes me sad to think he won't be in TesseracT anymore. I mean, Elliot Coleman is an awesome vocalist but Dan just suited that band so well.

Anyway dude, thanks a lot for the kind words, I really appreciate it! 



Insightibanez said:


> Thank you for the inspiration, makes me want to break something but in a peaceful way.


 
Haha, break things in a peaceful way, I'm trying to imagine doing that! What can I say, I like writing happy songs! Thanks for listening dude!

Anymore feedback on the album would be fantastic guys, keep it coming! And share it with all your friends/random people in the street!


----------



## Antenna (Sep 29, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Sep 29, 2011)

This is amazing. Those leads. Those riffs. The songs themselves... Holy shit, indeed! \m/


----------



## Insightibanez (Sep 29, 2011)

I listened to the album on the way back from picking up my kids from school (at a reasonable volume), and they really dig it all four of them. I really try to be cautious on what they are exposed to, but this album is the exception.


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 30, 2011)

Antenna said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!


 
WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!





Cyanide_Anima said:


> This is amazing. Those leads. Those riffs. The songs themselves... Holy shit, indeed! \m/


 
Thanks man, I'm glad you liked it all! Thanks for taking the time to listen to it! 



Insightibanez said:


> I listened to the album on the way back from picking up my kids from school (at a reasonable volume), and they really dig it all four of them. I really try to be cautious on what they are exposed to, but this album is the exception.


 
Wow, thank you so much man! It's awesome that you're allowing your kids to be exposed to my music as an exception to your rule and I'm glad they like it! Child friendly metal music, wow!  Cheers dude!

Anymore feedback would be awesome guys and like always, share and share alike! And if you can, please 'like' my facebook page! Sithu Aye | Facebook


----------



## controversyking (Oct 1, 2011)

Shared on Facebook!

Good stuff


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty (Oct 1, 2011)

C2Aye... Damn you for releasing this. I can't stop listening! You seriously did a spot on job with the entirety of this EP. My favorite song has got to be Messier Object... I know I'm posting a second time but I have been seriously enjoying this! Release more, my friend.

I would PAY for more.


----------



## Santuzzo (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the free download, downloading right now. 

edit: halfway through listening. WOOOOW!!!! Soooo f'n AWESOME!

I love your playing, your compositions and the production. Absolutely amazing on all levels!


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 2, 2011)

controversyking said:


> Shared on Facebook!
> 
> Good stuff


 
Thank you so much man for sharing, the more people that get free stuff, the better! Cheers! 



Iheartmidgetbooty said:


> C2Aye... Damn you for releasing this. I can't stop listening! You seriously did a spot on job with the entirety of this EP. My favorite song has got to be Messier Object... I know I'm posting a second time but I have been seriously enjoying this! Release more, my friend.
> 
> I would PAY for more.


 
Thanks man, I'm glad you like it so much to post twice! Messier Object is quite a sweet little ditty if I say so myself 

My timetable is pretty hectic right now with my physics degree but I may be able to do a bit of recording soonish, maybe an EP in the new year? I'll see how it goes!



Santuzzo said:


> Thanks for the free download, downloading right now.
> 
> edit: halfway through listening. WOOOOW!!!! Soooo f'n AWESOME!
> 
> I love your playing, your compositions and the production. Absolutely amazing on all levels!


 
Thank you so much for your kind words and I'm really glad you liked the album!

Slight announcement, a lot of people on my facebook have been asking for the ability to pay what they want for the album and I have succumbed to popular demand and set that up. You can still get the album for free if you'd like (which I'd recommend!) but the option is now there to pay.

Bandcamp

Keep on sharing and let them know it's FREE!

P.S. There are loads of threads I really should be commenting on but sadly I have no internet in my house and I'm stuck in a university computing room  This will be rectified in the coming week.


----------



## MABGuitar (Oct 2, 2011)

God damn it dude, your album is awesome! Loved all the songs so far and I'm at Dirac sea.

Edit: Shared it on my facebook wall.


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (Oct 2, 2011)

My jaw has literally dropped. I'm actually in awe.

This has delayed my band's album by at least two months while I attempt to get better. I'm sure they'll be annoyed (every time I get close to being happy with it, I hear something that makes me realise how far away I actually am) but never mind.

Any tips on how to get such a warm and rounded, yet still cutting bass tone?


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 3, 2011)

MABGuitar said:


> God damn it dude, your album is awesome! Loved all the songs so far and I'm at Dirac sea.
> 
> Edit: Shared it on my facebook wall.


 
Thank you so much! I'm glad you liked what you heard and I hope the rest doesn't disappoint! And thanks for sharing man, I really appreciate it!



Oxidation_Shed said:


> My jaw has literally dropped. I'm actually in awe.
> 
> This has delayed my band's album by at least two months while I attempt to get better. I'm sure they'll be annoyed (every time I get close to being happy with it, I hear something that makes me realise how far away I actually am) but never mind.
> 
> Any tips on how to get such a warm and rounded, yet still cutting bass tone?


 
Cheers dude, I'm really glad that you liked it! And if I were you, I wouldn't worry too much about what other people are doing and get your album sounding how you want it to sound! The main thing with things like this I feel is to make sure you yourself are happy with the end product.

I used Guitar Rig 4 for the bass tone and kept the same tone throughout the album. Main thing was that it was high in the mix, one of my pet hates is not being able to make out the bass (I mean, you know it's there from the low frequencies but still, come on!). What I tried to do was get the warmness from the lows (like your 80-200Hz rage) and get an agressive bite from adding a bit of gain and boosting in the mid to high mid ranges. Other than that, it's just messing about with things I guess! I hope that helps!

Any more feedback would be awesome guys, and please share this album with anyone and everyone! You can still get it for free!


----------



## Raxa (Oct 3, 2011)

i listened your album
very good work!


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 3, 2011)

Raxa said:


> i listened your album
> very good work!


 
Cheers dude, I really appreciate it 

If you like the album, then please 'like' me on facebook if you can! Sithu Aye | Facebook Also, if you have facebook then please share it with as many people as possible!

Also, some awesome words from heavyblogisheavy.com Hey, Listen To Sithu Aye! - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 4, 2011)

Bumping because I can't have a thread about a song from the album above the thread from the album 

Any more feedback would be so sweet guys, and please share it if you can!


----------



## GATA4 (Oct 5, 2011)

Sounds amazing dude...I'm only on the second track but it's just fucking great. It's new and fresh! Very sophisticated riffs, chord progressions, song structure, and the solos are face melting.

Amazing!

The only thing is that the kick is way too huge...I think that's why the mix pumps so much. If you're a fan of the pump (I know some guys here are) then by all means go for it, but you might tone the kick down a bit next time to get rid of the pump!

All criticism aside, let me restate my praise for this album: I love it, it's going on my phone, I will rock out to it while I run/drive, and I will be telling my friends about it 

EDIT - Ongoing review. Messier Object is fucking ridiculous. The melody is amazing. Also, much respect for your bass tone. You nailed that shit.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a week to listen to it all through and over and over, I think the song that has grown on me the most is Double Helix, The melodies and leads are superb and chord choices are also very nice (I want to know those damn intro clean and distorted chords), I also like the way you made it sound like it had been re mixed in parts, but sometimes I can't help but think I'm listening to All New Matierials.


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 6, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> Sounds amazing dude...I'm only on the second track but it's just fucking great. It's new and fresh! Very sophisticated riffs, chord progressions, song structure, and the solos are face melting.
> 
> Amazing!
> 
> ...



Yeah, I am a bit of the fan of the pump. Not too much but just a bit 

Thank you very much man, I'm really glad that you liked the record and cheers for telling your friends! Messier Object is a cool wee ditty, but mental hard to play. I tried playing it again yesterday and I was so sloppy, it's been ages since I played it! I'm glad you like the bass tone, I really wanted it really audible and high in the mix.

Thanks again bro 



rythmic_pulses said:


> I have a week to listen to it all through and over and over, I think the song that has grown on me the most is Double Helix, The melodies and leads are superb and chord choices are also very nice (I want to know those damn intro clean and distorted chords), I also like the way you made it sound like it had been re mixed in parts, but sometimes I can't help but think I'm listening to All New Matierials.



Cheers man! Double Helix has been kicking around for a while (it's about a year older than the album!) but I really wanted it on there. I never understood the ANM comparison because I think those songs have completely different feels but to each his own! Thanks man, I'm really happy that you liked it, cheers!

Please please share the album if you can and let people know it's FREE! And more feedback here wouldn't go amiss


----------



## Winspear (Oct 6, 2011)

I understand the comparison at least in the first riff, but it's by no means a bad thing 

Just popping in to say I love you  and am listenting to this while cooking dinner


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 6, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> I understand the comparison at least in the first riff, but it's by no means a bad thing
> 
> Just popping in to say I love you  and am listenting to this while cooking dinner



I can maybe see it with the intro (what with all the extra twiddly bits!). Not a bad thing I guess. One guy on got-djent.com tried to guess what individual song I had been inspired by for each track of Cassini! Mildly amsusing but sadly not the case 

Dude, I can't thank you enough for downloading it and I'm glad you enjoyed it! And I probably need to eat soon too


----------



## davesteen (Oct 6, 2011)

I dig this so much!


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 6, 2011)

davesteen said:


> I dig this so much!



Awesome, cheers bro!

Please share the album if you can via facebook, internets, word of mouth, anything and let people know it's free! The response to it so far has been overwhelming. A huge thanks to you on ss.org who downloaded it and listened to it!


----------



## DeKay (Oct 7, 2011)

This album is so amazing, I love listening to it and I can definitly hear that a vocalist would fit to this.

Get a band and play this, make big shows this stuff sounds amazing and haves everything it needs for it's own style!

Also when I am listening to the song Cassini I somehow feel like beeing a pirate on a ship yarr harr, it's my favorite song definitly.


----------



## Mr Violence (Oct 7, 2011)

Fuckin' A dude.

I click through the Recording Studio once in a while just to check in. Last time I was blown away was Cloudyhead and Piotrek Gruszka's stuff.


This is on the same level. Absolutely amazing. I wish I had the conviction to put together something this amazing. Your riffs are so tasteful. So much soul.

Well done man. This is amazing.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 7, 2011)

HOW THE FUCK DID I MISS THIS?

Im sure its going to be great. DLing tonight!

EDIT:

Woah...


----------



## scolio1978 (Oct 7, 2011)

i really like this! grats!


----------



## HaloHat (Oct 7, 2011)

Paid what I could, tracks downloaded. Sounds good! 

Thanks much


----------



## musiceroko (Oct 8, 2011)

I just registered to let you know that your is album is freakin amazing! mind blowing and the production is superb, I'm sure guitar enthusiast here will love your album.
Respect from the Philippines
-Marc


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 9, 2011)

DeKay said:


> This album is so amazing, I love listening to it and I can definitly hear that a vocalist would fit to this.
> 
> Get a band and play this, make big shows this stuff sounds amazing and haves everything it needs for it's own style!
> 
> Also when I am listening to the song Cassini I somehow feel like beeing a pirate on a ship yarr harr, it's my favorite song definitly.



I would love to play this stuff live eventually, but unfortunately I'm a full time student so I have a hefty load on my plate right now 

I'm glad you like the album though, and if Cassini makes you feel like a pirate, then awesome 



Mr Violence said:


> Fuckin' A dude.
> 
> I click through the Recording Studio once in a while just to check in. Last time I was blown away was Cloudyhead and Piotrek Gruszka's stuff.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much man, I'm glad you like it because I freaking love Gru's album. And it doesn't require too much convinction because you can work at it bit by bit. Thanks again man!



Customisbetter said:


> HOW THE FUCK DID I MISS THIS?
> 
> Im sure its going to be great. DLing tonight!
> 
> ...



Woah...as in woah it's really bad or woah it's really good? 

But seriously, thanks for downloading it and taking a listen!



scolio1978 said:


> i really like this! grats!



No worries dude, and cheers!



HaloHat said:


> Paid what I could, tracks downloaded. Sounds good!
> 
> Thanks much



Thank you very much for paying, I would want everybody to get it for free but you have the option there and cheers for using it! I'm glad you like the album!



musiceroko said:


> I just registered to let you know that your is album is freakin amazing! mind blowing and the production is superb, I'm sure guitar enthusiast here will love your album.
> Respect from the Philippines
> -Marc



Dude, you just registered to tell me you liked my album? That's too kind man, I really appreciate it  Thank you so much!

Anymore feedback would be tremendous guys, and please please please share the album any way you can and let people know they can get it for free! And if you can, please like me on facebook! Sithu Aye | Facebook


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Oct 9, 2011)

Helping this to get on the fourth page.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this, but this is some sick ass work. 

Very interesting and captivating song writing. Great lead tone, and lead work overall. Very tasty. 

Cheers


----------



## Antenna (Oct 9, 2011)

After a few good listens to this shit, I'm going to have to say, GREAT fucking job! I can't give you anything but compliments on how well written and mixed and just completely well thought out and composed this album is! The playing is super clean and ultra expressive! I can't even tell you how much I love every lead, IT'S FUCKING SEX BRO!!!! oh and dude, and you have no need for the Axe Fx for now this the tones on this album rival many of those I've heard from other people who own the axe!


----------



## FPSR (Oct 9, 2011)

Your album is by far one of the best self produced albums i have ever heard. Everything about it is perfect! Well done man.


----------



## myrtorp (Oct 10, 2011)

I've listened through it a few times now, Dude its freaking awesome!
I love the space theme, right up my alley!

Great work!!!!! (yes 5 exclamation points!)


----------



## musiceroko (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey man I've just shared your music here in one of our local forums that just started this September.
Gitarista - What do you do?
some of it is in our language but basically I told them to listen to your music and be inspired.


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 10, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Helping this to get on the fourth page.



Definitely succeeded 



Vicissitude27 said:


> I don't know how I missed this, but this is some sick ass work.
> 
> Very interesting and captivating song writing. Great lead tone, and lead work overall. Very tasty.
> 
> Cheers



Thank you very much dude! I really glad you enjoyed it! And don't worry about missing out, as long you when you find out, you share it with all your friends 



Antenna said:


> After a few good listens to this shit, I'm going to have to say, GREAT fucking job! I can't give you anything but compliments on how well written and mixed and just completely well thought out and composed this album is! The playing is super clean and ultra expressive! I can't even tell you how much I love every lead, IT'S FUCKING SEX BRO!!!! oh and dude, and you have no need for the Axe Fx for now this the tones on this album rival many of those I've heard from other people who own the axe!



Thank you very much man! You've been very supportive of my work and I really appreciate it! I'm glad you dig the tones dude, it's probably the best I can get out of my set up right now and I'm really priced out of an axe-fx at the moment. So yeah, good that you think it sounds all right! 

Thanks again man!



FPSR said:


> Your album is by far one of the best self produced albums i have ever heard. Everything about it is perfect! Well done man.



Cheers buddy, I'm really glad you dig it!



myrtorp said:


> I've listened through it a few times now, Dude its freaking awesome!
> I love the space theme, right up my alley!
> 
> Great work!!!!! (yes 5 exclamation points!)



Yaay! 5 exclamation points! 

Thanks man, I'm a physics student so I totally nerd out to space. Glad you like the album too!



musiceroko said:


> Hey man I've just shared your music here in one of our local forums that just started this September.
> Gitarista - What do you do?
> some of it is in our language but basically I told them to listen to your music and be inspired.



Cheers for sharing it man, I really appreciate it! Thanks so much!

Remember, tell all your friends/dogs/cats to download this album because it's FREE and we all love free stuff. And more feedback here would be awesome guys


----------



## Metamurphic (Oct 10, 2011)

Amazing! Thank you!


----------



## prh (Oct 11, 2011)

everytime i dont know what to listen to while doing uni work or whatever, i see the playlist "Cassini" and just hit play, instant satisfaction <3


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 11, 2011)

Metamurphic said:


> Amazing! Thank you!



Cheers man, I'm really glad that you like it!



prh said:


> everytime i dont know what to listen to while doing uni work or whatever, i see the playlist "Cassini" and just hit play, instant satisfaction <3


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't know if I've commented on this yet, but OH SO SO GOOD 

PM coming your way


----------



## facemelt (Oct 13, 2011)

i have no words


----------



## SoroboroS (Oct 13, 2011)

Holy Fucking Shit Fuck!!

I thought that this was gunna be just another one of those "listen to the first track or two and then move on" but god damn you got my attention with this album. I couldn't stop listening to every minute of it. Everything about this this album is truly incredible. I'm most definetly sharing this everyone that I know. Can't wait to hear what you have up your sleeve next!

Once again, great job! I tip my hat to you kind sir.


----------



## Nialzzz (Oct 14, 2011)

I would provide sexual favours for the axe patches!!!! 

This album is flawless! Well done buddy! 

I do feel bad not paying for it.


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 15, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> I don't know if I've commented on this yet, but OH SO SO GOOD
> 
> PM coming your way



Thanks man, glad you like it! And can't wait for that collab!



facemelt said:


> i have no words







SoroboroS said:


> Holy Fucking Shit Fuck!!
> 
> I thought that this was gunna be just another one of those "listen to the first track or two and then move on" but god damn you got my attention with this album. I couldn't stop listening to every minute of it. Everything about this this album is truly incredible. I'm most definetly sharing this everyone that I know. Can't wait to hear what you have up your sleeve next!
> 
> Once again, great job! I tip my hat to you kind sir.



Haha, thanks bro! I'm really glad that it managed to catch your attention! And thanks for sharing, I really, really appreciate it!



Nialzzz said:


> I would provide sexual favours for the axe patches!!!!
> 
> This album is flawless! Well done buddy!
> 
> I do feel bad not paying for it.



Those sexual favours would go to waste sadly, because I didn't use an axe-fx 

I think I've posted before amount the vst's I used to record so you can find that in the thread somewhere. And don't worry about not paying, it's meant to be free, really!

Thanks for the feedback guys, keep it coming. Oh, and I'll have tabs for Double Helix, Cassini and Messier Object on the go very, very soon! Keep and eye out for those. And again, share the album and 'like' me on facebook if you can! Sithu Aye | Facebook


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (Oct 16, 2011)

If you're doing tab requests then Orion tab would be the one


----------



## Volteau (Oct 16, 2011)

I created an account just to say I'm in love with this! VERY, VERY Nice job. Had you sold it, I would have bought it without hesitation! 

BTW, what program did you use to mix and master (assuming you mixed and mastered this masterpiece)? I hear The BBE VSTs are pretty nice.


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 16, 2011)

Oxidation_Shed said:


> If you're doing tab requests then Orion tab would be the one



I'll add Orion to my list of tabs then. Probably one of my favourite songs to have recorded on that record! 



Volteau said:


> I created an account just to say I'm in love with this! VERY, VERY Nice job. Had you sold it, I would have bought it without hesitation!
> 
> BTW, what program did you use to mix and master (assuming you mixed and mastered this masterpiece)? I hear The BBE VSTs are pretty nice.



Cheers man! I'm really glad you liked it. Personally, I would have people having it free but some people wanted to pay, hence the pay what you want option.

I did indeed mix and master the album, although I'm hesitant to call it a masterpiece  I mixed and mastered it all in my DAW, which is Sony Acid Pro 7. I used a lot of the Stillwell Audio plugins in my mastering chain though, they're really fantastic to work with!

Any more feedback would be awesome guys, and please, please share the album if you can!


----------



## leandroab (Oct 17, 2011)

Amazing... My style

That's what I'm going for.


----------



## Volteau (Oct 17, 2011)

BTW, I imagine this album was named after Giovanni Domenico Cassini? I'm currently doing a Masters in History with concentration in History of Science... with a further sub specialization in physics. If it is (which I can pretty much deduct it is based on the name of the songs), then awesome.

Andddd another thing - and feel free to keep it as part of your "trade secret" - how did you get that clean sound at the beginning of Messier Object? I love it.

Cheers,
Volt


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 17, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Amazing... My style
> 
> That's what I'm going for.



Awesome, it's so sweet that you like the style. I kinda prefer the less heavy, melodic prog metal stuff as well, you could probably tell from the album 



Volteau said:


> BTW, I imagine this album was named after Giovanni Domenico Cassini? I'm currently doing a Masters in History with concentration in History of Science... with a further sub specialization in physics. If it is (which I can pretty much deduct it is based on the name of the songs), then awesome.
> 
> Andddd another thing - and feel free to keep it as part of your "trade secret" - how did you get that clean sound at the beginning of Messier Object? I love it.
> 
> ...



Indirectly named after him, yeah. The Cassini probe was the one sent to Saturn and was named after him. If you looked at the album cover, it's basically an really photoshopped picture of Saturn that was taken by the Cassini probe http://www.saturndaily.com/images/cassini-saturn-infront-sun-new-rings-desk-1280w.jpg The songs have physics titles because I am doing a masters in physics and it really does fascinate me!

The clean tone at the beginning of Messier Object is actually layered. I use Guitar Rig 4 for the tones and just recorded the riff with reverb and delay. Then I added another track using an octave up delay with lots of cross delay and rendered that 100% wet so you get a bit of a layered sound. There's also some synth in the background too!

Thanks for taking interest man, and feel free to ask any more questions!

Oh, and here's a tab for Double Helix : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Double Helix.rar


----------



## MGasparotto (Oct 17, 2011)

Sick album mang


----------



## Antenna (Oct 17, 2011)

God Damn, I still can't find a single thing about this Album! Prob my most favorite Instrumental I've seen on here bro. Second place being Gru's Cosmogenesis. So Fucking catchy and the Leads are SEX, no beating them, Just cant get past how good it sounds!


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 17, 2011)

MGasparotto said:


> Sick album mang



Cheers man, I'm glad you like it!



Antenna said:


> God Damn, I still can't find a single thing about this Album! Prob my most favorite Instrumental I've seen on here bro. Second place being Gru's Cosmogenesis. So Fucking catchy and the Leads are SEX, no beating them, Just cant get past how good it sounds!



I love Cosmogenesis, it's really a fantastic album. I think Halcyon's Pastures EP is immense is well, don't be forgetting that!

I'm really appreciate you liking it man and even if you can't find anything wrong, I'll try my damnest to make my next album even better 

Keep the feedback coming guys! Messier Object tab coming very soon!


----------



## Osiris (Oct 17, 2011)

Holy shit this is good. This is what all djent should aspire to be. The only way it could be better would be if it had some synths or something for extra atmosphere like Jacob Zytecki does.

edit: woops I mean more synths. Like halfway in Orion that shit would sound GOOD.


----------



## Antenna (Oct 17, 2011)

C2Aye said:


> Cheers man, I'm glad you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I got me some luz for Halycon too, sorry you know I got you Plini! 

Orion is by far one of the most perfect songs I've ever heard dude, listening to it on repeat!


----------



## Volteau (Oct 18, 2011)

C2Aye said:


> Awesome, it's so sweet that you like the style. I kinda prefer the less heavy, melodic prog metal stuff as well, you could probably tell from the album
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome about the physics thing. My mom teaches physics at the state university down here, so I've been surrounded by it since, well, ever (both intellectually and literally ). Must also be why I'm in love with The Big Bang Theory series.

And yeah, the clean song I was asking about wasn't Messier Objects, my bad (I was listening to it at the moment I asked you about it). I actually meant Double Helix (which I started learning already. Too good). 

BTW, if you use Superior Drummer, I imagine you parallel compressed it? It sounds like it, but I have to ask: do you parallel compress the cymbals as well? I tend not to as I find it kind of crushes them a bit. Would like to know your take on it (assuming you use Superior Drummer I mean).

Cheers, 
Volt


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 18, 2011)

Antenna said:


> Oh I got me some luz for Halycon too, sorry you know I got you Plini!
> 
> Orion is by far one of the most perfect songs I've ever heard dude, listening to it on repeat!



Orion is probably my favourite song as well, probably because I wrote it from scratch. Cheers man, keep spamming that repeat button 



Volteau said:


> That's awesome about the physics thing. My mom teaches physics at the state university down here, so I've been surrounded by it since, well, ever (both intellectually and literally ). Must also be why I'm in love with The Big Bang Theory series.
> 
> And yeah, the clean song I was asking about wasn't Messier Objects, my bad (I was listening to it at the moment I asked you about it). I actually meant Double Helix (which I started learning already. Too good).
> 
> ...



Well, I use the same tone for both Messier Object and Double Helix so there you go (guitar rig 4 remember!).

I actually used no parallel compression at all, just all full on. I think I got the cymbals kinda wrong because the overheads pump too much but it was a bit late to fix it by the time I noticed it. I also mixed SD2.0 completely within its own mixer so I'm yet to really experiment with going multi out. Hope that helps, and feel free to ask any more questions!

More feedback would be super awesome guys, and please share the album with all your friends on facebook/twitter/myspace (lol, myspace )/etc. 

Edit: Tab for Messier Object if you want it! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Messier Object.rar


----------



## musikizlife (Oct 18, 2011)

Bravo mate!

Been listening for about a week now, and I really can't get enough!
Makes me really wanna put my own album out, but you and Halycon put me to shame lol

Keep up the great work, I'll be passing this on to others to hear


----------



## Winspear (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you for the tabs!! It's great to see what's going on behind this masterpiece


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 18, 2011)

musikizlife said:


> Bravo mate!
> 
> Been listening for about a week now, and I really can't get enough!
> Makes me really wanna put my own album out, but you and Halycon put me to shame lol
> ...



Cheers man, I'm glad that you keep going back to listen to it!  And by all means, put out an album. Everyone here at ss.org will be really supportive and I hope my album will encourage people to do so, rather than put them off! 

Thanks again, and I appreciate you sharing it!



EtherealEntity said:


> Thank you for the tabs!! It's great to see what's going on behind this masterpiece



No worries. Cassini tab to come soon, followed by Orion. I'll be taking requests on tabs so feel free to ask!


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 20, 2011)

Cheeky bump


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Oct 20, 2011)

Great stuff duderino!

Hell of a release


----------



## mgh (Oct 20, 2011)

D/L now...although djent isn't my fave genre (other than Chimpspanner), the stuff i heard briefly on your Bandcamp page is very very well played, and i'll look forward to hearing the whole album! Nice to hear a fellow Brit too, there's some very good one-man-band acts putting out music at the mo (and a very good two man act in your countrymen Falloch!)

Congrats!


----------



## Heyitstahtoneguy (Oct 20, 2011)

Did you use the avatar kit in SD2? how did you get the snare to sound fantastic, ive been trying to get a snare sounding like that since i have bought SD2??


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 20, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> Great stuff duderino!
> 
> Hell of a release



Cheers man, and thanks for listening!



mgh said:


> D/L now...although djent isn't my fave genre (other than Chimpspanner), the stuff i heard briefly on your Bandcamp page is very very well played, and i'll look forward to hearing the whole album! Nice to hear a fellow Brit too, there's some very good one-man-band acts putting out music at the mo (and a very good two man act in your countrymen Falloch!)
> 
> Congrats!



Chimp Spanner may or may not have been a massive influence on my album 

But yeah, thanks man! Representing Scotland and Britain in general is awesome, especially the prog metal scene (djent isn't a genre...or is it? Who knows!) Thanks for taking the time to listen and I hope that you enjoyed the album!



Heyitstahtoneguy said:


> Did you use the avatar kit in SD2? how did you get the snare to sound fantastic, ive been trying to get a snare sounding like that since i have bought SD2??



Yeah, the whole kit in my album was the SD2 avatar kit. I used the Singerland 70 snare and basically there's a shitload of processing going on. EQ boost at 200Hz for a big fat sound, an EQ cut at 700Hz to get rid of floppy mids and a high shelf boost for character. I think I did some processing to the bottom snare as well for more ring. But yeah, basically tried to get a big fat snare sound! If you have any more questions or want me to be more specifc, feel free to ask!

More feedback would be supreme guys, and please share the album if you can! Cheers!


----------



## ryanoddi (Oct 22, 2011)

I love your style man! I've only listened to the first few tracks, but I can't wait to put this on my iPhone and loop it at work! 

As far as I listened, you'll be in my top favorites for instrumental albums along with Periphery, Merrow, Halcyon, Gru, Chimp, AAL and Cloudkicker, in no particular order. 

Keep it up man! We need more music like this!


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 23, 2011)

ryanoddi said:


> I love your style man! I've only listened to the first few tracks, but I can't wait to put this on my iPhone and loop it at work!
> 
> As far as I listened, you'll be in my top favorites for instrumental albums along with Periphery, Merrow, Halcyon, Gru, Chimp, AAL and Cloudkicker, in no particular order.
> 
> Keep it up man! We need more music like this!



Thanks man! And those are some scary good artists as well in your list, I'm glad to be a part of them for you! 

Also, my free download credits have run out on bandcamp for this month so apparently you'll have to pay at least £0.40 to get your hands on it from bandcamp. You can still get it for free at http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Sithu Aye - Cassini (MP3).rar or just doing a google search! Cheers!

More feedbacnk would be awesome, and please share the album and tell people it's free...kind of.


----------



## ryanoddi (Oct 23, 2011)

C2Aye said:


> Thanks man! And those are some scary good artists as well in your list, I'm glad to be a part of them for you!
> 
> Also, my free download credits have run out on bandcamp for this month so apparently you'll have to pay at least £0.40 to get your hands on it from bandcamp. You can still get it for free at http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Sithu Aye - Cassini (MP3).rar or just doing a google search! Cheers!
> 
> More feedbacnk would be awesome, and please share the album and tell people it's free...kind of.



I felt I should donate, even though I could've gotten it for free, because this album is awesome! I ended up listening to the entire album 7 times in under 24 hours! Good job my friend, I'll be donating more when I have more funds available! 

To potential listeners... Donate if you can, his music is worth it! If you can't donate, spread the word!!!

Messier Object is my favorite song if I had to choose one  love the guitar tone!


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 23, 2011)

ryanoddi said:


> I felt I should donate, even though I could've gotten it for free, because this album is awesome! I ended up listening to the entire album 7 times in under 24 hours! Good job my friend, I'll be donating more when I have more funds available!
> 
> To potential listeners... Donate if you can, his music is worth it! If you can't donate, spread the word!!!
> 
> Messier Object is my favorite song if I had to choose one  love the guitar tone!



Thank you very much! Don't worry about not paying, it was my intention for everyone to get their hands on it for free, I just put in the option to donate because a bunch of people asked for it on my facebook. I really glad that you keeping going back to listen to it 

Remember that if you enjoyed the album, please like me on facebook if you can Sithu Aye | Facebook and please share the album with people you know if you can!


----------



## Pengu (Oct 24, 2011)

I woke up this morning and saw this literally half an hour before i had to leave for school, downloaded the album, couldn't stop listening to it the whole day and showed basically everyone 
Seriously amazing work dude, the tone is soo sick and I loovee how you based the songs on physic/astronomy stuff.

Well done man, can't wait to hear more!


----------



## GATA4 (Oct 24, 2011)

So, after having cycled through your album a good few times, I have to say it's a toss up between Messier Object, Double Helix, and Multiverse Pt. III: Alternate Realities as my favorite song. Messier Object is just so melodic and dynamic, Double Helix makes me want to jump around on my bed and have a pillow fight, and I just groove like a madman to Multiverse Pt. III (and the beginning just sends chills down my back). My hat is off to you dude...


----------



## ryanoddi (Oct 24, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> I just groove like a madman to Multiverse Pt. III (and the beginning just sends chills down my back).



Found myself doing the same thing this morning when I got out of the shower haha


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 25, 2011)

Pengu said:


> I woke up this morning and saw this literally half an hour before i had to leave for school, downloaded the album, couldn't stop listening to it the whole day and showed basically everyone
> Seriously amazing work dude, the tone is soo sick and I loovee how you based the songs on physic/astronomy stuff.
> 
> Well done man, can't wait to hear more!



Thank you so much man, I'm really glad that you enjoyed the album and a huge thanks for sharing it with all your friends  

And you gotta love some physics 



GATA4 said:


> So, after having cycled through your album a good few times, I have to say it's a toss up between Messier Object, Double Helix, and Multiverse Pt. III: Alternate Realities as my favorite song. Messier Object is just so melodic and dynamic, Double Helix makes me want to jump around on my bed and have a pillow fight, and I just groove like a madman to Multiverse Pt. III (and the beginning just sends chills down my back). My hat is off to you dude...



Awesome  

Pillow fight to Double Helix? Definitely sounds better than doing my lab work 



ryanoddi said:


> Found myself doing the same thing this morning when I got out of the shower haha



Multiverse III was basically my attempt to write an indie pop song mashed with Dream Theater or something like that, I'm glad you guys like it!

More feedback would be uber awesome, and please please share the album with everyone that you can!


----------



## mgh (Oct 26, 2011)

Had a chance to listen to this...wow. Just wow. Amazing riffs, chops, production, everything is pro quality, congrats.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Oct 26, 2011)

Incredibly good stuff man! Such great playing and production, when is the tour?


----------



## Heyitstahtoneguy (Oct 26, 2011)

Do you prefer to use the Legion over the Lecto? What are the knobs at?? Cause i would never thought a nice tone like yours could escape through it!!! Man you lead playing is making me smile ahaha. Keep up this most awesome work! Donating what i can!


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 27, 2011)

mgh said:


> Had a chance to listen to this...wow. Just wow. Amazing riffs, chops, production, everything is pro quality, congrats.



Thank you very much man, I'm really glad you liked it 



WishIwasfinnish said:


> Incredibly good stuff man! Such great playing and production, when is the tour?



Cheers man, awesome that you like it. The tour is when I'm done being a full time physics student and have the time/money/band to play this stuff live. So basically I have no idea 



Heyitstahtoneguy said:


> Do you prefer to use the Legion over the Lecto? What are the knobs at?? Cause i would never thought a nice tone like yours could escape through it!!! Man you lead playing is making me smile ahaha. Keep up this most awesome work! Donating what i can!



I prefer Legion because it's easier to get that 'djent' tone out of it, although Lecto is also very good. The thing about the Lepou plugins is that you need to drive them a little bit for the best tone possible, so what I do is in front of Legion I have Guitar Rig 4 running with a compressor, tubescreamer and a noise gate. The compressor and the tubescreamer flesh out the dry signal before the amp, as you would do with a boost pedal. I have the tubescreamer set to have the tone set to full, but gain set to the minimum to get that extra 'bite'.

As for Legion, the two most important things are low gain and having the tone stack option on or up. My drive is at 9 o'clock, low and mid at about 3 o'clock, high at 2 o'clock, contour at 2 o'clock and presence at 3 o'clock. It's also very advisable to have Legion set to high quality too!

Thank you very much and I'm glad you enjoyed it!

Any more feedback would be awesome and please share Cassini with all your friends!


----------



## crayzee (Oct 28, 2011)

I got it, listening the 2nd Time to it now and I reeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaly enjoy this...! Soothing is the word coming to mind while listening to Cassini.
I really dig your songwriting on it, I never get bored or overloaded with information when I listen to it (things that can -in my opinion- happen easily with Djent/djent-y music). Great work, keep it up!
Niels


----------



## pantera95 (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow. That's all i can really say. 

Super impressive production man, it was a treat to listen to. I wasn't expecting anything this amazing, but when i saw all the comments, i thought i should have a listen.


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 30, 2011)

crayzee said:


> I got it, listening the 2nd Time to it now and I reeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaly enjoy this...! Soothing is the word coming to mind while listening to Cassini.
> I really dig your songwriting on it, I never get bored or overloaded with information when I listen to it (things that can -in my opinion- happen easily with Djent/djent-y music). Great work, keep it up!
> Niels



Thanks man! I think that as well about some djent, that sometimes you're overloaded with as many notes as rhythms as possible whereas sometimes the simplest and most melodic things turn out to be the most interesting and effective musical ideas. And it's cool that you find it soothing, it's not really aggressive or that heavy so I guess I can see you point 

Thanks again dude!



pantera95 said:


> Wow. That's all i can really say.
> 
> Super impressive production man, it was a treat to listen to. I wasn't expecting anything this amazing, but when i saw all the comments, i thought i should have a listen.



Thank you so much! To be honest, I wasn't really expecting this many comments, the response to the album on here, Facebook and the internet in general has been so awesome!

Cheers man, I appreciate it!

Feel free to post more comments or questions about anything regarding the album, and please please share it with all your friends!


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 25, 2011)

Cheeky Christmas bump!

Remember that Cassini is still for FREE download and it would be awesome, since it's Christmas and all, if you could give someone who hasn't heard Cassini the 'gift' of a free copy 

Merry Christmas to one and all!

Sithu Aye

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Sithu Aye - Cassini (MP3).rar


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 27, 2011)

Okay, don't really mean to bump this but didn't really see where else to put it. Here is the guitar/bass tab to Orion, as requested by some a long time ago but with me only getting to it now!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Orion.rar

And just in case you missed them, tabs to Double Helix and Messier Object:

Double Helix - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Double%20Helix.rar

Messier Object - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Messier Object.rar


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 25, 2012)

Woah, I bumped this a lot.

But anyway, since it's relevant to the thread and I didn't want to start a new one, here's a playthough of Orion I did earlier today!


----------



## WidekMusic (Mar 25, 2012)

Finally man, great job and video !


----------



## Winspear (Mar 26, 2012)

Will check this out tomorrow when I have time, cool!


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 26, 2012)

WidekMusic said:


> Finally man, great job and video !





EtherealEntity said:


> Will check this out tomorrow when I have time, cool!



Cheers guys, I plan to put up a couple more playthoughs in the coming weeks for both songs from Isles and Cassini


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Mar 26, 2012)

Great job dude. Did you use the Ibby on the recording? I thought you used your strat for the majority of the stuff.


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 26, 2012)

mikemueller2112 said:


> Great job dude. Did you use the Ibby on the recording? I thought you used your strat for the majority of the stuff.



All the 7 string stuff is my Ibby, there's probably no way my strat could handle a low G#! For Cassini, I actually used my Ibanez on 6 of the 9 tracks, although I used both the Ibby and the strat on Double Helix.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Mar 29, 2012)

C2Aye said:


> All the 7 string stuff is my Ibby, there's probably no way my strat could handle a low G#! For Cassini, I actually used my Ibanez on 6 of the 9 tracks, although I used both the Ibby and the strat on Double Helix.



Ah okay, that makes sense. Was surprised that a strat could go that low with what I was assuming was stock pickups.


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 29, 2012)

mikemueller2112 said:


> Ah okay, that makes sense. Was surprised that a strat could go that low with what I was assuming was stock pickups.



Well, I did a clip recently covering the end of 'Huge Hammers' by The Safety Fire and I tuned the low string on the strat to an A and it handled it pretty well. Obviously, a thicker gauge would have helped 

Safety Fire Huge Hammers Riff Cover by Sithu Aye on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Also, is it worth me starting a general 'Sithu Aye' thread in the general music section? I have the two threads floating around in recording studio which are each update independently of each other and it may be worth putting everything together if there is the interest.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 29, 2012)

You know there's the interest 
That riff sounds awesome! Very unique tone


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 29, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> You know there's the interest
> That riff sounds awesome! Very unique tone



Aw, dude, if you like that riff then you absolutely HAVE to check out The Safety Fire, so many more like it. Obviously the tone of the cover is all mine. Well, my strat's, anyhow.

I'm still not sure whether to post a thread in general music...I guess I'd have to just try it to see how it would all go down


----------



## Winspear (Mar 29, 2012)

Will do!
I'd recommend you PM a mod to get the current threads merged rather than starting a new


----------



## bhakan (Mar 29, 2012)

I love the Safety Fire, as well as your stuff, so that clip was awesome. 

+1 to to the above. If you can, just merging the too threads into one mega thread in the general discussion would be best. Either way, you definitely have enough interest to warrant a general discussion post, you have a 5 page and 6 page thread both on the front page of the recording section (and they have been there for a while too), so you could definitely have a megathread type thing.


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 29, 2012)

First off, happy 1000th post to myself 

Secondly, I think that's a good idea, I'll PM one of the mods and asked to get the two threads merged into one big thread in general music. I don't think any of them are online just now, so I'll just enee-menee-minee-mo one of them and send a PM.


----------



## MaxStatic (Jun 27, 2012)

Umm....wow. I never saw this until tonight when I was searching around for stuff on Strats....ummm, yea...was not prepared for the awesome contained. 

Downloaded both, listening now, damn dude, pretty much knocked it out of the park. Well done!


----------



## schecter4life (Jun 27, 2012)

EDIT. i was stoned and it was a stupid comment


----------



## C2Aye (Jun 28, 2012)

MaxStatic said:


> Umm....wow. I never saw this until tonight when I was searching around for stuff on Strats....ummm, yea...was not prepared for the awesome contained.
> 
> Downloaded both, listening now, damn dude, pretty much knocked it out of the park. Well done!



Thanks man! By both I take it you downloaded Isles EP as well? Really glad you liked the music dude! 



schecter4life said:


> EDIT. i was stoned and it was a stupid comment



Well, I don't mind any and all feedback but if you say so!

EDIT: It makes me super happy whenever this thread or the Isles EP thread gets bumped, you guys are amazing for all the awesome comments and feedback


----------



## ampoverload (Jul 19, 2012)

I DL'ed this awhile ago and am just now getting around to posting about this. I've played Cassini (the whole album) at least 30 times. It never gets old. Great work man, everything about this is top notch.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 19, 2012)

ampoverload said:


> I DL'ed this awhile ago and am just now getting around to posting about this. I've played Cassini (the whole album) at least 30 times. It never gets old. Great work man, everything about this is top notch.



This. Just checked, 41 plays


----------



## C2Aye (Jul 19, 2012)

ampoverload said:


> I DL'ed this awhile ago and am just now getting around to posting about this. I've played Cassini (the whole album) at least 30 times. It never gets old. Great work man, everything about this is top notch.





EtherealEntity said:


> This. Just checked, 41 plays



You guys are so awesome 

Also, new album is coming along swimmingly. I hope to have something to show you all soon!


----------



## Faine (Jul 20, 2012)

Epic man. Great job!


----------



## C2Aye (Jul 21, 2012)

Faine said:


> Epic man. Great job!



Thank you so much man! If you get the chance, check out my other release Isles EP as well!


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow! Fanastic stuff!


----------



## C2Aye (Jul 22, 2012)

axxessdenied said:


> Wow! Fanastic stuff!



Cheers dude, really appreciate it! And like I said before to the others, if you haven't heard my latest release Isles EP then please do!

Progress on the new album is going great as well and I've got some guest solo spots lined up


----------



## Djenty (Jul 22, 2012)

I like it! More than Isles!
Curious on how you get that clean tone?


----------



## C2Aye (Jul 23, 2012)

Djenty said:


> I like it! More than Isles!
> Curious on how you get that clean tone?



Like this 







I find that while it's really hard to even get a usable distorted tone out of Guitar Rig, the clean tones, especially from that Fender style amp I'm using are gorgeous! Hope this helps!


----------



## Djenty (Jul 23, 2012)

C2Aye said:


> Like this
> 
> 
> 
> I find that while it's really hard to even get a usable distorted tone out of Guitar Rig, the clean tones, especially from that Fender style amp I'm using are gorgeous! Hope this helps!



I don't use GR, but damn, that clean tooooooooooone!


----------



## C2Aye (Jul 23, 2012)

Djenty said:


> I don't use GR, but damn, that clean tooooooooooone!



Thanks man! I'm sure you can get an awesome clean tone from one of the Lepou plugins but the effects like reverbs on GR are really great as well!


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry for the necro-bump, but I didn't want to make a new thread for this and since it's related to Cassini...

Here's a playthough of Double Helix that I did today. Enjoy


----------



## TheManWhoWalksAlone (Oct 22, 2013)

Holy shit this is good! You are awesome.


----------



## Jakeduffie (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice, easy listening. Quite excellent production behind this. I expect to have this playing in the background of my everyday chores for a while to come.


----------

